# Hi guys in desperate need of support



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

We have a 3 month old kitten, She used to be absolutely lovely to have... And now shes a complete bugger.

She crys none stop. If we leave the room, She crys. If we go bed, she crys. If we leave the house (i use software on my laptop via my smartphone to see the house) and she crys.

She is always crying, Always biteing (non playful).

She eats perfectly, She drinks perfectly, She uses the litter, She has toys, And she has loving people around her (me and my girlfriend).

But the crying is causing us stress, And causing us lack of sleep and i work nights.. so i cant sleep in the day.

Is there anything i can do to help this? We used to run to her if she crys.. And now we try not to. Has anyone had this before?

She left her mum at aged 4 weeks and we was told she was 6 weeks until we done the math.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tasshu said:


> We have a 3 month old kitten, She used to be absolutely lovely to have... And now shes a complete bugger.
> 
> She crys none stop. If we leave the room, She crys. If we go bed, she crys. If we leave the house (i use software on my laptop via my smartphone to see the house) and she crys.
> 
> ...


Welome to the forum 

Well I think you know the reason why she is like this .... far, far too early to leave mum.

A couple of things to try ..... A feliway plug in or pet remedy one. They do sometimes work for a stressed out cat 

Another option to consider is maybe getting her a playmate, maybe she is just very lonely? Obviously this time getting one that is at least 12 weeks old and who could maybe teach her a few things!

Also have you had her checked with a vet? Just to make sure nothing is medically wrong with her.


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey thanks for a quick post.


We had took her to the vet about 2 days after we got her, Which was a mission. lol And the vet said shes very small but very lovely. And no problems at all.

We are concidering getting another cat, But would it make matters worse? i think she probuly is lonely even though one of us is always there, Im here in the day, away at night, my gf is here at night away in the day.

I love her to bits shes a beautiful kitten. If i knew we was buying her to early i wouldnt of brought her so early. The owner said she was ready to go and she was at age to leave. 

I have brought a feliway defusser on ebay £14 (pets at home were offering it for £30.) .. We will look at buying a cat today if we can. But worried if behaviours go double bad. 

Thanks for replying,

Dan


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Agree with the above way, *way* too young to have left mum, poor little thing  Even 6 weeks would have been too young.

If you can get her a playmate, that would be great. If not, then it will have to be lots of attention and reassurance for the little kitten from you. You may also benefit from reading up on what kittens learn from their mother in the first 12 weeks as you are effectively going to 'play mum' to the kitten and pick these things up to make sure that the kitten's development stays on track and does not develop behavioural issues later.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Spay her  and then after that I have no advice


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

and four weeks ? damn thats disgusting, my sarah left at five and Ive had similar mummy issues with suckling, my neck etc and she is small etc etc so I hope your girl is ok xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

No guarentees of course  I wouldnt rush out and buy another one before you have done your homework.


I have just introduced a kitten into our household, and it's not easy!! Make sure you do plenty of reading up on how to introduce a new kitten, has to be a slow process. Always best to have a 'safe room' where you can put one of them if needed.

There are plenty of threads on here about how to do the introductions


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

If you get another then get a tortie  they seem to love other cats like almost leso ways, well mine do anyway x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> If you get another then get a tortie  they seem to love other cats like almost leso ways, well mine do anyway x


You've obvioulsy never met Molly :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> You've obvioulsy never met Molly :lol:


lol is she a tortie ? well I'll add my own torties are lovely to each other then :ciappa:


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

Yeh i know she was really early leaving. i really had no idea :/ would never hurt a animal ever. love them so much.

I just looked about on preloved and pets at home for any possible kittens around colchester, Sadly none are available at the moment.

Will have a read on introducing kittens. I think it will do her very good to have more feline company. we was concidering this to be honist.

I am sorry to her we took her away. I feel so bad for her.

Thanks again


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tasshu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Yeh i know she was really early leaving. i really had no idea :/ would never hurt a animal ever. love them so much.
> 
> ...


No point on dwelling on what you cant change 

All you can do now is look forward, and try your hardest making your baby a lot happier.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tasshu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Yeh i know she was really early leaving. i really had no idea :/ would never hurt a animal ever. love them so much.
> 
> ...


aw I never meant my post about you, my disgust is at the people getting rid so quick like its a hassle to keep babies they bred for a few more weeks  Im glad you got her and not some punk that wouldnt have cared or noticed her age and prolly thrown her out doors cos of her crying, so she is actually a lucky lil girl in that regard.  .......also what about a fake teat lol or dropper with farex or some milk mixture to tuck her in your arm and erm breast feed her with it ?


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah thanks, I do love her alot. me and my girlfriend always play with her, And gone through alot with her like when we got her she was riddled with fleas and had worms, The vet was shocked with the amount of fleas she had. So we did everything we could to support her with that.

We then had the problem she was biteing our hands, feet and not in a playful way, so we did everything we could to do that.

I really dont think i could strap a fake tit to me  .. i would do alot but dont think i could possibly do that. Shame i cant find any local kittens. Reacon she would be so playful with them, She loves to play.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tasshu said:


> Ah thanks, I do love her alot. me and my girlfriend always play with her, And gone through alot with her like when we got her she was riddled with fleas and had worms, The vet was shocked with the amount of fleas she had. So we did everything we could to support her with that.
> 
> We then had the problem she was biteing our hands, feet and not in a playful way, so we did everything we could to do that.
> 
> I really dont think i could strap a fake tit to me  .. i would do alot but dont think i could possibly do that. Shame i cant find any local kittens. Reacon she would be so playful with them, She loves to play.


lol thought you were a lady, maybe your gf wont mind a fake boob then ? god knows I could do with some


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi and welcom to PF.



Tasshu said:


> Will have a read on introducing kittens. I think it will do her very good to have more feline company. we was concidering this to be honist.


I also have the feeling this will comfort her, and keep her busy and happy. It's true the introduction of a new partner is not always easy, it is stressful for both of the cats, but you and your gf stay at home by rotation and you can ease the possible initial confrontations and fears between the two. Also, being very young, they'll be more interested to play than to fight.


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

xD nah im 100% geeza,

But im a 100% animal lover, my girlfriends mum wants us to get rid of the kitten cos of her behaviour, But i would never get rid of a animal i dont agree with it. Ive always seem to have behaviour problems with animals though lol. Got a bearded dragon that likes to bite, And scratch my girlfriend and i have a cornsnake that escapes lol


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Anca,

thank you for welcoming me, And everyone else who welcomed me ..

Yeah i agree, Its so easy also got a week annual leave coming up which helps.

I looked everywhere for kittens in colchester, As i dont drive its a bit difficult, Hopefully some will appear in due time.

Will it matter if the kittens are to aged apart? like if one comes up for a sale in a month. Emin (our kitten) will be about 4 months


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure people will agree with this, but hey ho 


I personally think you should be looking for a pedigree cat. The only reason I say this is because a cat that has been bred 'properly' on this occasion might actually help. Good breeders make sure their cats are very socially adept. This new cat could possibly help train your baby.

The problem getting a cat you know nothing about is that they too could have as many problems as your cat ..... twice the problem!


I'm probably speaking out of my ar*e, but I thought it might be worth mentioning


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

My male cat was 1 year old when I introduced the 3 months-old female, in 2009. After about 2 days of hissing at each other (I also made this step when I was on holidays), they decided it's a lot more interesting to run and climb and play. And take into consideration the male is a sort of alpha, he wouldn't let anybody steal our love for him  They are really perfect together, I think. Only at night they would "disturb us" and sleep with us, on my head, on my hustand's chest, between us, like little sweet babies.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a 17, 4, 3 and four month old all moggies all introduced diff ages, and not one problem, doesnt have to be pedegree ffs lol.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Not sure people will agree with this, but hey ho
> 
> I personally think you should be looking for a pedigree cat. The only reason I say this is because a cat that has been bred 'properly' on this occasion might actually help. Good breeders make sure their cats are very socially adept. This new cat could possibly help train your baby.
> 
> ...


Hey, your mentioning this is great, and there are a lot more reasons to this choice: you are certain the cat is healthy. If you take a cat without all information, it's possible she/he's ill and you risk to contaminate the other. So double the vet visit, treatments etc. The only disadvantage in this is that Tasshu needs the new cat pretty fast, and as I am aware of - at least that's the situation in my place- the kittens with pedigree can be obtained even after years of waiting. Also, beware of the so-called "cats with pedigree", some will provide fake pedigrees, you must know and see the father, mother and their entire family.

At least (if you will not be able to have a kitten from an authorized breeder) make sure the cat you're taking is healthy.

As Jen said, it is not easy.

In my case, both were rescued, I saw them and I could not leave them there. But if I decide to take the third, it will be from an authorized breeder.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I have a 17, 4, 3 and four month old all moggies all introduced diff ages, and not one problem, doesnt have to be pedegree ffs lol.


Was only a suggestion! as you say ffs!!! lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Not sure people will agree with this, but hey ho
> 
> I personally think you should be looking for a pedigree cat. The only reason I say this is because a cat that has been bred 'properly' on this occasion might actually help.* Good breeders make sure their cats are very socially adept. This new cat could possibly help train your baby.
> 
> ...


I think you are making a very good point.If the kitten that you decide to take home has not been very well socialised you could end up with even more problems.If you do decide to have another kitten be very certain that it has been reared correctly /kept with its mum and littermates until at least 12 weeks old to give it the best start and hopefully will be able to help your little one.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Was only a suggestion! as you say ffs!!! lol


So are you saying he should spend a grand on a pedegree ? when a moggie is just as capable of companionship for his baby, my own experience tells me that lol.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Personally I disagree with having to get a pedigree cat (lots of those in shelters as well!). Lots of loving cats who are desperate for homes and who are just as capable of settling in - all cats are individuals, pedigree or not. I've had both pedigree and non-ped animals, sometimes the pedigree ones had problems, sometime the non pedigree ones had problems, it really depends on the animal in my experience. That's just me though, I don't expect everyone to have the same opinion!

Have you tried the RSPCA?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> So are you saying he should spend a grand on a pedegree ? when a moggie is just as capable of companionship for his baby, my own experience tells me that lol.


I'm saying that in this scenerio, it might be better for all involved that the new cat has a more stable background.

And I dont know what pedigree cats you look at, but you can get them a lot cheaper than a grand!!

Oh and I dont have anything against moggies!! Molly isnt a proper pedigree cat!!


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

whoa guys thanks for the replys again.

I really dont have the money for a pedigree to be honist, Im only on a carers wage xD Since i started this forum, The kitten just destroyed a 4foot vivarium.. She jumped on the mesh and went through. Cannot believe it... Going to have to fork out for a £98 vivarium -_- . Ah so much stress..

I put the cat in the livingroom and she hasnt stopped crying. I dont know wot to do anymore. I love her but she giving me so much stress bless her lil heart.

I think if i get a kitten it would be a moggie, hopefully a white one (my fav colour) .. I really have to say, Thank you everyone for commenting with support. I really apreciate it. I need to get a kitten pretty fast, And find as much info on the surf as much as i can.

Will try my best to get all this sorted, And will reply on here if anyone will see it? ..

IF i leave the kitten in the livingroom, Even though shes crying, And dont go to her for attention, Is this a good idea? Pets at home said a behaviourlist, But i dont think she wil need that. just company I guess it doesnt help that i have lizards that make so much noice.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I'm saying that in this scenerio, it might be better for all involved that the new cat has a more stable background.
> 
> And I dont know what pedigree cats you look at, but you can get them a lot cheaper than a grand!!
> 
> Oh and I dont have anything against moggies!! Molly isnt a proper pedigree cat!!


My mum has a deven or cornish lol cant remember but he is peach coloured rex and he cost her a grand (oz) waste of money, he cant stand when they go away (hates me) lol and he is more stressy then my moggies, so thats why I said a grand... You are in the UK so obviously it will be diff. I suppose I see what you are saying, as far as this lil girlie, but she is so young she will adapt to any other cat and be grateful she is so young, the other will be fine as well if bought the right age and introduced right.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> So are you saying he should spend a grand on a pedegree ? when a moggie is just as capable of companionship for his baby, my own experience tells me that lol.


At a first glance, so it seems.
Take my example: I found the male on the street when he was 3 days old, no mom cat or brothers around. I fed him as well as I could. Even so, his organism ability to assimilate calcium is low. I brought the girl then, also rescued from some unbelievable conditions from a petshop. They also had dogs there. She was full of fleas (but that can and was solved easily), the great part is she was infected with isospora ... canis (from the dogs), a very bad parasite that can kill kittens.

I can't tell you the sum of money I spent on the treatment of her and of my male (easy to imagine he instantly took the parasite), but I can assure you, the cost was equivalent to the pedigree. I am not the type of person to care about money. I only said that to show my financial calculation. Not taking into account my huge worries.

No, I was not and am not sorry for taking her, I actually saved her, her 2 other brothers (took by other families) died. But I think it's worth people know why it's safer to make a certain choice. Of course all cats are sweet, of course the cats without pedigree are also cats and have no guilt, but believe me, buying a cat with real pedigree is one of the safest measures.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> So are you saying he should spend a grand on a pedegree ? when a moggie is just as capable of companionship for his baby, my own experience tells me that lol.


I think the point being made by Jenny1966 is that if great care is not taken in choosing a kitten,then any benefit from a companion could be undone if the new kitten is not a well reared,well socialised kitten.Of course moggies make excellent pets/companions,just be certain the new kitten has been reared with care.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A fake boob? Goodness, I wouldn't recommend trying this if sh'es able to eat normal food. Dan, if you're going to get another kitten, I very strongly suggest getting one who is at least 12 weeks old and who preferably has had a very stable upbringing and has stayed with mum up until that age. The reason she's biting is that she's had no littermates or a mother to teach her bite inhibition. When kittens play together, if one nips too hard, the others scream and run away, and if they bite mum, she usually scruffs them or pins them down with a paw until they go still and understand that playing hard is undesirable. If another kitten comes in who has had the stable upbringing I have outlined, they will most likely help her learn bite inhibition.

How old is she now?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

carly87 said:


> A fake boob? Goodness, I wouldn't recommend trying this if sh'es able to eat normal food. Dan, if you're going to get another kitten, I very strongly suggest getting one who is at least 12 weeks old and who preferably has had a very stable upbringing and has stayed with mum up until that age. The reason she's biting is that she's had no littermates or a mother to teach her bite inhibition. When kittens play together, if one nips too hard, the others scream and run away, and if they bite mum, she usually scruffs them or pins them down with a paw until they go still and understand that playing hard is undesirable. If another kitten comes in who has had the stable upbringing I have outlined, they will most likely help her learn bite inhibition.
> 
> How old is she now?


 fake boob was a joke,  i was meaning a teat ( dropper) or something for comfort not feeding lol.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Your kitten has missed out on a lot of security and education she would and should have got from her mother, and she may show behavioural problems forever. She hasn't really been taught how to be a cat, or how to fend for herself. She is a very confused little toddler.

Finding her another cat might solve the problem, but I would be thinking someone to mother her rather than a playmate. You might want to check around for an 'old' pedigree breeding queen.
Breeders will sometimes rehome queens after breeding a couple of litters with them, in order not to restrict the gene pool too much, and also in order not to exhaust the mother by letting her have too many litters. So if the breeder cannot spay her and keep her, an ex-breeding queen may be rehomed as a family pet.

I think that what your baby needs is a motherly cat, one that will treat her like the little baby she still is. In the absence of a feline mother, the two of you will have to fill the gap.
When she has to sleep in her own bed, give her a scent blanket, an old jumper, or just any old towel or rag, with your scent on it. Drape it on your chair or put it in your bed before giving it to her, so it really smells of you (preferably get the scent of the two of you on it) and offer it o her as her sleeping rag. It will create the illusion 'mummy' is next to her.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very good advice. I didn't even think of a breeding queen, but that would be a wonderful fix to the problem.

And Waterlily, I know it was a joke, but even a teat for comfort isn't really necessary, and if she's sucking on that without milk, all she'll get is a belly full of air and a poorly feeling.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Very good advice. I didn't even think of a breeding queen, but that would be a wonderful fix to the problem.
> 
> And Waterlily, I know it was a joke, but even a teat for comfort isn't really necessary, and if she's sucking on that without milk, all she'll get is a belly full of air and a poorly feeling.


I didnt even think of air lol  Just a thought I had when posting, thats all. Ive always just let mine suckle on my neck


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor kitten, what a tough start! I think getting another is a good idea. My two came from local adverts but I visited them a few times before they were ready to leave mum. It's a good way of seeing how they are treated, they were in a normal family home and all the cats were loved to bits!
It probably would be quite straight forward to introduce another kitten - I'm sure after initial wariness they would be more into playing than fighting 
Good luck!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Undoubtably as others have said getting another cat will be best option for little kitten, and I would also back the idea of getting a motherly cat.

But with my practical head on...can you afford 2? The only reason i'm saying this is because having been a carer myself I know how poor the wage can be. If your girlfriend is also supporting the animals financially then hopefully you'll do great.

You've already made a comment about having to fork out on a new viv, worst case scenario if both cats get ill at the same time vet bills can cost waaaaay more than that.

If you can afford 2 cats then great! Best option. If not, then maybe it's time to do some reading up on kittens, kitten - mother relationships, training and play mummy cat for a while...

Just saying.


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for replying guys,

Really apreciate the comments, So much and hard to reply to all of you lovely peeps. Shes about 3 months old, Just worked it out. And yeh carers wage aint to gr8 but im a photographer on side, And my girlfriend is a student/works in a gallery. So the money can be all different, In the household we basically get about 2k a month.

Hmm i think we could possibly afford getting another kitten, Will have to go through my financials plus we are moving in september (which im guessing wont help) ..

Ill take a look at getting a mother, And take a look at getting a kitten. Its strange in october there was loads of ppl having kittens, At work, All in colchester. Now theres none acept pedigrees for £500 and bengals lol.

I try my best to be like a parent to her, Support her in the way she needs, She sleeps on my bed but randomly about 3am being a nocturnal animal she jumps about on the vivariums launches herself on to my laptop (i got sleeping problems n like to listen to a movie to sleep.. sad i know lol).

I know she has been taken away to early, And may have this problem forever. but im willing to do everything i can, I have that diffuser that gives out thermimones coming very soon. Which hopefully may make her feel slightly more comfortable.

Thanks everyone for posting,

Will check back soon (And will post pictures wherever i can)


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nothing else to add just wanted to wish you good luck!


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you swatton 


- Ive added pictures on Pet Photos Mixed Cats.

Her name is Emin.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i got a kitten last week - apparently 8 weeks old. she was 5 when i took her to the vets!! it's very upsetting isn't it, the feeling of guilt. i can only tell you what i've done : i borrowed a cage from the vets to keep her seperated from my 14 wk old kitten who's very bosterous, with everything she needs in there. she's coming out of her shell now, and gaining weight nicely. one thing i have done is given her a warm hot water bottle under her blanket, and at night i settle her in the cage and that seems to help with the crying. i do think she needs to ignored to a degree- i used controlled crying for my son (leave it an extra 5 minutes each time before you settle them down again)!! crazy i know - but it may help a little?

best of luck


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

oh, forgot to mention - a peice of your worn clothing may help in her bed too - so she feels comforted


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Ill try that, Thank you catlover, And hope your pair of kittens are very happy


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

it gets to the point where anything is worth a try doesn't it?! 

i hope they are too - just had a lecture on my post....and they didn't even answer my query! nice!  lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> it gets to the point where anything is worth a try doesn't it?!
> 
> i hope they are too - just had a lecture on my post....and they didn't even answer my query! nice!  lol


lol in pm or here ? cant see


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol in pm or here ? cant see


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/214435-kittens-playing-fighting.html

But in fact, Catlover, you were given some very sensible advice there, by various people, and the 'lecture' was good and valid advice, too.
If you'd rather do things all your own way, why ask for advice in the first place?

The people on this forum have every intention of helping you help your cats, and we will always have the cats' best interest in mind. If that is not what you want to hear, I feel very sorry.......... for the cats.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/214435-kittens-playing-fighting.html
> 
> But in fact, Catlover, you were given some very sensible advice there, by various people, and the 'lecture' was good and valid advice, too.
> If you'd rather do things all your own way, why ask for advice in the first place?
> ...


i have just posted on my thread - i was feeling very stressed and upset about the situation as i was kicking myself more than anything that night - sorry i snapped - and thanks for all the tips, i do appreciate it really. just don't want to get it wrong and make the cats unhappy with each other - a case of second guessing everything. i'm not used to feeling useless - i'm normally the one people turn to tbh!

hey ho - they're doing well and thriving, the vets happy with them so i guess the rest is just 'fingers crossed'!! 

sorry again - moody cow wasn't i?! just read it back...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> i have just posted on my thread - i was feeling very stressed and upset about the situation as i was kicking myself more than anything that night - sorry i snapped - and thanks for all the tips, i do appreciate it really. just don't want to get it wrong and make the cats unhappy with each other - a case of second guessing everything. i'm not used to feeling useless - i'm normally the one people turn to tbh!
> 
> hey ho - they're doing well and thriving, the vets happy with them so i guess the rest is just 'fingers crossed'!!
> 
> sorry again - moody cow wasn't i?! just read it back...


lol I dont know anyone here that hasnt been a cow at some point me especially xx you'll fit in well


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think we all tend to be a bit touchy when the well-being of our darlings is at stake...
And in these circumstances, we sometimes fail to realize that the other pf members have our cats' wellbeing at heart as much as we do, ourselves....
And yes, opinions may differ at times, but don't we learn the most from honest disputes and discussing mistakes???
As long as we DO learn how to recognize problems and avoid similar mistakes in future, the forum has served its purpose.

No-one here has the aim of pointing an accusing finger, everyone is trying to reach out a protective hand towards the cats, and sometimes that just happens to include a wake-up call for the slave.....


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all, I got some feliway. And she seems to be doing a bit better, Only cried a few times since i posted. And for the broken vivarium thats all fixed.. So all is going well. The feliway seems to be making her happy. She is no longer clawing out the cat litter ( i got a bigger box anyway) .. But she seems to be more.. adult. 

Im probuly now going to miss her being a kitty lol


----------



## Mary Stephenson (Jan 17, 2012)

Our very first cat was a white male and when my mother-in-law got it for us we were under the impression it was old enough to be away from his mother. Not so! He couldn't jump up on to furniture and had a difficult time following us into another room due to the pile in the carpet. He would cry and so I would pick him up and put him in my bathrobe pocket. I would have to carry him from room to room. He was not well litter trained either. He had a hard time eating. after calculating we figured he must have only been 3 weeks old when we got him. Since we knew very little about kittens, we probably did not do everything correctly. But somehow we managed to bring him into adulthood. Our daughter was 3 years old at the time and he used her as his playmate. When he got a little older he would lay and wait and bounce on her. He was an only cat for ten years and was a wonderful easy going cat. My daughter and her friends would pick up when he was sound asleep and drag him into the bedroom and proceed to put him in doll beds, he would hang out until he had enough.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Three weeks old kittens are fully dependent on mum for food and toileting they are barely walking too - it's amazing he survived!


----------

